# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cilit antarë do i dhuronit lule?

## orhideja

U hap dyqani i luleve  :ngerdheshje: 

Cilin antarë do te donit ta gezonit sot me nje tufe lule?

----------


## uj me gaz

une nuk blej lule... por do i thoja gjithkujt ti doje lulet e mos i kepute...

----------


## projekti21_dk

> U hap dyqani i luleve 
> 
> Cilin antarë do te donit ta gezonit sot me nje tufe lule?


Urime për temën orhideja. Po më pëlqen. Është një temë dashamirëse. E keqja është se qenka dyqan i vogël dhe nuk mjaftojnë për gjithë miqtë e forumit.

USA NR1 na e sjell listën që të porositim lule për të gjithë te orhideja.

Orhideja dhe gjithë anëtarët e këtij forumi të mrekullueshëm ju dëshiroj një fundjavë të bukur. Ia kalofshi sic keni vetë qejf!

----------


## orhideja

Pershendetje Adem!

Dyqani  duket i vogel por lule ka mjaft per te gjithe 

Ja keto jane nga une per ty 



E per ty uje me gaz ........kete po le ne kopshtin tend

----------


## Poeti

Per e panjohura meqe e ka sot ditelindjen:

----------


## uj me gaz

> E per ty uje me gaz ........kete po le ne kopshtin tend


faleminderit. per ty

----------


## alem_de

Per motrushen Sueda:

----------


## elza

Nje buqete memtrendafila te verdhe , te kalter dhe te Kuq do te ja dhuroja mikut tim Caushit!
http://www.radioshqip.org/gallery2/m...f67e0.gif.html

----------


## alem_de

Per te gjitha forumistet:

----------


## tetovarja87

Ne shenje respekti,falemnderimi dhe pardoni


Me vjen keq,per gjithc'ka...

----------


## e panjohura

Per biligoa!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Per mua dhe e panjohura*

----------


## Çaushi

> Nje buqete memtrendafila te verdhe , te kalter dhe te Kuq do te ja dhuroja mikut tim Caushit!
> http://www.radioshqip.org/gallery2/m...f67e0.gif.html


 :Lulja3: 
Te falemenderit shume  e respektuar Mike ....te pershendes e uroj te jesh mire me familje...
dhe une me kenaqesi te dhuroj Ty keto lule Mikja ime!

http://www.radioshqip.org/gallery2/m...riola.gif.html

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje buket per tetovarja...........*

----------


## Muhamer

Une i dhuroj hapeses te temes ORHIDESE

----------


## eralni

Per te gjitha gocat e forumithttp://1.bp.blogspot.com/_HEQjGeMPX-Y/TD7nYjuufGI/AAAAAAAAFgM/Gzj47oSHCns/s1600/Keukenhof_Gardens_Holland.jpg

----------


## Nete

Orhideas,tetovares dhe per vete... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dashnori_84

Kesaj qe e ka hp temen dhe Pranveres ne menyre miqesore,asi paqesore :Lulja3:

----------


## USA NR1

> Urime për temën orhideja. Po më pëlqen. Është një temë dashamirëse. E keqja është se qenka dyqan i vogël dhe nuk mjaftojnë për gjithë miqtë e forumit.
> 
> USA NR1 na e sjell listën që të porositim lule për të gjithë te orhideja.
> 
> Orhideja dhe gjithë anëtarët e këtij forumi të mrekullueshëm ju dëshiroj një fundjavë të bukur. Ia kalofshi sic keni vetë qejf!


haha, pershendetje AdemGashi

----------


## Poeti

Sot do ua dhuroj lule te gjitha femrave te forumit:

----------

